# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  @ خلصت كلام

## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

خلصت كلام ..؟ ولا لسه

في حاجه نسيها لسه ناقصه

تحب تضيفها قول دي فرصه

انا هسمح ليك

مفضلش كلام اردهولك

انا حتى عتابك نسيهولك

والجرح بحاله سيبهولك

ما أنا هنت عليك

قول اي كلام في بالك

كدب صدق .. اتكلم مالك .؟!

قول وحسن مره حالك

مش هجرح صدقني فيك

ده مافيش كلام اقولهولك

يرجع يوم انا عشتهولك

ده انا عمري بحاله ادتهولك

وجرحتني بـ إيديك

مش حاسس ايه إللي عملته فيه

فاكر كلامك سهل عليه

 طب جبت منين القسوه ديه

بقى سهل عليك

مافيش ولا كلمه ممكن اقولها

ترجع بسمه كان  نفسي اطولها

اوحتى سعاده نفسي انولها

شكراً ليك

ريحتك حتى من عتابي

وارتحت كمان من رد جوابي

كفايا ضميرك من عزابي

كفايا عليك .
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*خلصت كلام

قصيده بقلم / هايدى دياب

من ديواني القادم

أتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *
> 
> خلصت كلام ..؟ ولا لسه
> 
> في حاجه نسيها لسه ناقصه
> 
> تحب تضيفها قول دي فرصه
> 
> انا هسمح ليك
> ...


*
لو فيا ضمير يبقى ضميرى

مات من بعدك

سيبتيلى عذابى وأوجاعى

تنعى فت بعدك

دانا كنت فى حضن الأايام

وإنتى معايا

ورسمت معاك فــ الأحلام

أحلى حكايه

وعشان مره كدبت عليكى

مات فيك ودك

هو أنا علشان قولت أخبي

فقرى وحالي

علشان يتهنى معاك قلبي

ويرتاح بالي

أستاهل منك تبعينى

وانسى ليالي

عذاب من غير ماتعتبينى

وترضي ببعدك
؟

************


أولا

ياريت تعرفيني على صاحبتك إللي فى الصوره دى

هههههههههههههههه


طب خليكى جدعه وإبعتى نسخه لوجدى

دانا نفسي أستمتع بجد مع ديوانك الأول


جميل طبعا عتابك القاسي ده

تحياتى للجميله هايدي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لو فيا ضمير يبقى ضميرى
> 
> مات من بعدك
> 
> سيبتيلى عذابى وأوجاعى
> 
> تنعى فت بعدك
> 
> دانا كنت فى حضن الأايام
> ...


*انت إللي بدأت القسوه ديه

مش لايقه عليك الحنيه

بتبيع في كلام خف عليه

مش هسأل فيك

عمال بتبرر في كلامك

ما عرفت الدرس حلو علامك

روح ارسم وحدك أحلامك

الله يهديك*



> *
> 
> أولا
> 
> ياريت تعرفيني على صاحبتك إللي فى الصوره دى
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...





> 


*صدقني يا أبو خالد أنا لو أعرفها كنت عكستها أنا 

ميرسي يا أ. وجدي على رأيك

وسعيده طبعاً ان الكلمات عجبتك

وبخصوص الديوان أي وقت هتنزل القاهره بلغني

ونسخة حضرتك هتوصلك وأتمنى انها تعجبك

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

ولا يستاهل منك دمعة
خاين كداب ومالوش لازمة
يوم حايشوف الويل والحسرة
على رميته بأيديه للنعمة
واهو كله نصيب 
ولافيش قسمة

ايه يا هايدى حكايتك انا حاسة انك مجروحة بجد 
انا عايزة اقولك حاجة مش مهم اننا نتجرح
لكن لازم الجرح ده ميعلمش فينا ونكون اقوى منه
وبصراحة كدة البنى ادم الغدار ما يستاهلش ثانية 
واحدة تفكير فيه لان ربنا رحمنا منه
وانتى انسانة جميلة و تستهلى كل خير
ربنا يارب يوفقك وتنولى كل اللى تتمنيه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ولا يستاهل منك دمعة
> خاين كداب ومالوش لازمة
> يوم حايشوف الويل والحسرة
> على رميته بأيديه للنعمة
> واهو كله نصيب 
> ولافيش قسمة


*وانا ولا هاسأل تاني عليه

مهو ضيعني من ايديه

يبقى يوريني راح هيعمل ايه

لما دموعه تملى عينيه*




> ايه يا هايدى حكايتك انا حاسة انك مجروحة بجد 
> انا عايزة اقولك حاجة مش مهم اننا نتجرح
> لكن لازم الجرح ده ميعلمش فينا ونكون اقوى منه
> وبصراحة كدة البنى ادم الغدار ما يستاهلش ثانية 
> واحدة تفكير فيه لان ربنا رحمنا منه
> وانتى انسانة جميلة و تستهلى كل خير
> ربنا يارب يوفقك وتنولى كل اللى تتمنيه


*الجميله سمر 

منوره كلماتي اولاً وسعيده بمداخلتك الرقيقه

وبنصيحتك الغاليه واضم صوتي لصوتك

بس انا فعلاً مش مجروحه ولا عيب اني انجرح واعبر عن ده

لأن الجرح بيقوى ولكن انا حبيت اطمنك اني في صحه جيده جداً

وكلماتي انا كنت كتباها من فتره طويله ولكن منزلتهاش

بس ده ما يمنعش اني اشكرك على نصيحتك الجميله

المتفقه جداً معاها وعايزه اقولك كمان ان ايه في حياتنا كلها مبقاش يجرح

اعتقد في حاجات كتير اوي بقت بتجرح غير الحب

أسعدني حضورك الراقي والمميز

لكـِ تقديري وإحترامي*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *
> 
> خلصت كلام ..؟ ولا لسه
> 
> في حاجه نسيها لسه ناقصه
> 
> تحب تضيفها قول دي فرصه
> 
> انا هسمح ليك
> ...





> *خلصت كلام
> 
> قصيده بقلم / هايدى دياب
> 
> من ديواني القادم
> 
> أتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم
> 
> *


 *الأخت الفاضله هايدي دياب*

* أردت أن أكون أنا وكل أفراد أسرة قاعة العاميه*
* أول المهنئين لك على قرارك بإصدار ديوان ثاني لك*
* خاصة وقد أخترت أن تشاركينا واحده من قصائده*
* أملاً منك أن تنول إعجابنا 
وهذا يدلل على أهمية رأينا بالنسبة لك*
* فشكراً لك على هذه الثقه*
* وأنا شخصياً قد وجدت أن هذه القصيده 
هي واحده من أفضل ماقرأته لك*
*تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## وائل أبو سعد

*
مش تستاهل أبدا مني أجرح فيك ..... ببعد عنك غصباً عني وبأسى عليك
بس  سامحني ... لو تعزرني ... هترع فاني من جوايا بنادي عليك
انا مجروحة أكتر منك ... علشان من جوايا عشتقك 
قولت بحبك وانا صدقتك ... ولقيت قلبي جوا عنيك
حبك ليا وهم وعايشة عشان تنساها ... بس خسارة ألف خسارة 
حبك قلبي وانت مشاعرك لسه معاها 
ليه بتنساها بجرحك ليا .. وانا خبيتك جوا عنيا 
صعب ما دام حبيت تنساها .... وصعب عليا افكر فيك
مش تستاهل أبدا منى اجرح فيك 
تقبلي تحياتي على نص الرائع سيدتي وقلمك الجميل
أخوكي وائل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *الأخت الفاضله هايدي دياب*
> 
> * أردت أن أكون أنا وكل أفراد أسرة قاعة العاميه*
> * أول المهنئين لك على قرارك بإصدار ديوان ثاني لك*
> * خاصة وقد أخترت أن تشاركينا واحده من قصائده*
> * أملاً منك أن تنول إعجابنا 
> وهذا يدلل على أهمية رأينا بالنسبة لك*
> * فشكراً لك على هذه الثقه*
> * وأنا شخصياً قد وجدت أن هذه القصيده 
> ...


*
وهذا الرأي يكفيني

حتى يزيد حماسي لنزولها في الديوان

أشكرك أستاذ عصام

وطبعاً رأي كل أساتذتي يهمني جداً

لأنهم هما السبب في تقدمي في الكتاب

واني يكون لي قلم يحبه البعض وينتظر أعماله

فأشكرك على رأيك بل الوسام الذي حصلت عليه بتعليقك

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> مش تستاهل أبدا مني أجرح فيك ..... ببعد عنك غصباً عني وبأسى عليك
> بس  سامحني ... لو تعزرني ... هترع فاني من جوايا بنادي عليك
> انا مجروحة أكتر منك ... علشان من جوايا عشتقك 
> قولت بحبك وانا صدقتك ... ولقيت قلبي جوا عنيك
> حبك ليا وهم وعايشة عشان تنساها ... بس خسارة ألف خسارة 
> حبك قلبي وانت مشاعرك لسه معاها 
> ليه بتنساها بجرحك ليا .. وانا خبيتك جوا عنيا 
> صعب ما دام حبيت تنساها .... وصعب عليا افكر فيك
> ...


* 
ولك تحيه مثلها على مداخلتك الجميله

أشكرك أخي الكريم

ونورت صفحاتي

تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*خالص شكري وتقديري وإحترامي

لكل رواد ومشرفين قاعة الشعر العامي بصفه خاصه

وقاعات الإبداع بصفه عامه على تشجيعهم لأقلام أبناء مصر

وشكر خاص على تثبيت القصيده

إللي بجد هيكون أول تثبيت يحدث لي في قاعات الإبداع

علشان كده مبسوطه بي جداً وشعرني بفخر

أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن كل أساتذتي

تحياتي وتقديري

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الجميلة هايدى دياب

مبرووووك يا قمر الديوان الجديد
وعقبال الديوان الالف وينالوا جميعا النجاح
ومش مهم خلص والا لا الكلام
المهم انتى متخلصيش الكلام

ننتظر كل جديدك

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *الجميلة هايدى دياب
> 
> مبرووووك يا قمر الديوان الجديد
> وعقبال الديوان الالف وينالوا جميعا النجاح
> ومش مهم خلص والا لا الكلام
> المهم انتى متخلصيش الكلام
> 
> ننتظر كل جديدك
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


*الله يبارك فيكـِ يا أنوش

وميرسي على تهنئتك الرقيقه

والكلام لو خلص أكيد مش هيكون في ديوان تاني 

تحياتي لوجودك*

----------


## هيثم عادل

بجدكلام جميل خارج من انسانة متعلمة ومتفهمة للواقع الذى نعيش فيه اشكرك على المجهود

----------

